# Redington Shores, Florida - Cigar Event - April 12 ,2007



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Torano cigars will be here giving cigars and offering deals with purchases. They will also bring a roller so you can get a fresh one. Refreshments and prices available as well. A great smoker at the beach.


----------



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Pictures from this fine event are available at: http://www.cigarista.com/torano_smoker_pics.htm


----------

